# digital 8 kassetten digitalisieren auf pc nur wie?



## KonterSchock (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, Frage ich hab eine Ältere Sony Camcorder mit Digital8 Kassetten, möchte meine Sammlung nun digitalisieren, nur wie?

Was für Tools? Was brauch ich für Kabel? Soweit ich lesen konnte hat die cam nur xp Support, nutze win7.

Grüße
Sfks


----------



## T-Drive (12. Juli 2013)

IEE1349(?)  Firewire Kabel, ordentlich Zeit und Speicherplatz. Mit W7 gibts keine Probleme, meine alte Sony trv238e D8 wird auch problemlos erkannt. Der Movie-maker reicht für einfaches schneiden.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2013)

T-Drive schrieb:


> IEE1349(?)


 
IEEE1394


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2013)

Das simpelste wäre ein DVD Recorder in der Bucht schießen wenn man nicht schneiden oder ähnliches will. Wird sogar in einem namhaften Unternehmen so gemacht bei der Videoüberspielung


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2013)

egal was ich tue es funzt nicht.


xp kann ich auf mein pc nicht mehr installieren.

unter win7 geht die cam auch nicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2013)

sorry wegen x2 post, aber bin nun am ende angelangt, ich bekomm nix importiert, der usb Treiber geht unter win7/8 nicht.

macht seit um 05:00 uhr darum bis eben, und bin nun am ende wo ich sage es hat kein sinn mehr. cam geht noch aber importiert bekomm ich nix also ergibt sie kein sinn, sprich nur als player brauch ich sie nicht, schade das alle Kassetten nun verloren gehen, schade drum, aber mir bleibt ja nix anderes übrig als aufzugeben.

werde mich lauf der zeit um eine neue umgucken.

schade schade, ach ja movie maker 2012 geht auch nur noch mit win7, vista wird nicht unterstützt. 

der zug ist einfach nur abgefahren, und ich hab kein bock mehr rauf runter zu installieren. schade schade, aber was soll ich noch tun?

grüße
sfks


----------



## Sixxer (13. Juli 2013)

Kameramodell??


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2013)

Sony dcr-trv245e


----------



## Sixxer (13. Juli 2013)

Firewirekabel und falls nicht vorhanden Firewire PCI Karte und dein Problem ist gelöst.
http://www.slashcam.de/info/Sony-DCR-TRV245E-PAL-importieren-127781.html


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2013)

Die cam hat nicht ein mal ein fireware Ausgang, nur USB.


----------



## Timsu (13. Juli 2013)

Du kannst es entweder über S-Video Ausgang an einem PC mit entsprechender Fernseh/Grafikkarte oder einen Recorder aufnehmen oder du kaufst dir das Fire-Wirekabel als Zubehör.
Über USB kann man die Videos nicht überspielen.
Der Firewire Ausgang ist bei Sony manchmal mit i.Link beschriftet.


----------



## Sixxer (13. Juli 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Der Firewire Ausgang ist bei Sony manchmal mit i.Link beschriftet.


Rischtisch. 
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-FireWire-DV-Kit-4fach-Magix/dp/B000CDF67W
DCR-TRV245E | Digital 8 | Technische Details | DCRTRV245E.CEEJ | DCRTRV245E | Sony


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2013)

also doch firewire, da hab ich mich vertan.

ja hab aber nur pcie, und mit welcher Software importiere ich die Daten?


welche karte gibts noch? hab nur pcie steckplatz.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2013)

sorry x2 post


ist das hier richtig was ich brauche?

DV Kabel für Sony DCR-TRV245E Firewire i.link 4/4-polig | eBay
4fach Firewire PCI Express Karte #i813 | eBay

oder gibts bessere Firewire karten? für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Sixxer (13. Juli 2013)

Passt alles soweit.
Windows Movie Maker. Musst runterladen für WIN7
Movie Maker - Microsoft Windows

Aber pass auf das du nur den Moviemaker installierst. In dem Paket ist noch anderer Scheiß.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2013)

ok ich kauf das nun, ich werde berichten, ich hoffe es geht. hab den ganzen morgen rum gemacht platten rein raus, hoch runter ach war das eine scheiss_e ich hoffe es passt jetzt alles.

ich bestell das jetzt mal gucken was kommt.

danke vor erst, ich werde berichten.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Juli 2013)

Hi, 
könnte dir noch diesen Laden Digitalisierung von Videos: S-VHS-C-Kassetten auf Video-DVD, HI-8, Video8, MiniDV: PAL und NTSC Format; Digitalisieren Super8 Normal8 Doppel8 16mm-Filme, Pathe-Filme 9,5mm

empfehlen, machen saubere Arbeit.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Juli 2013)

hab nun die Hardware und das kabel aber es tut sich nix im movie maker, was ist da los?

ich denk es sollte mit der karte und dem kabel gehen?


----------



## Timsu (19. Juli 2013)

Schon durchgelesen?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314575/de


----------

